# 80s music friday!



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Ahhhhhhh! Coolest thread ever!!!! :boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

Laurie Anderson Big Science ftw


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> The Human League - Don't You Want Me


One of my all time favourites. :clap











This one's about SA:


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey!Pay some respect to the king of pop!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

GTA Vice City - Club Malibu...


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I could do this all night.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Evo said:


>


The most played song on the radio in the history of the world...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


I have been listening to this song a lot lately. I love it so much.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> The most played song on the radio in the history of the world...


That's really the most played song ever? I highly doubt that.  I don't hear it on the radio much. The Police is so awesome. That's not their best song but I still love it.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Great thread


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

missamanda said:


> I could do this all night.


I love this song and I don't know if I'm okay with it.

I'm late to this thread but I don't care.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't top this one, so I'm done.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I love this thread!


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> That's really the most played song ever? I highly doubt that.  I don't hear it on the radio much. The Police is so awesome. That's not their best song but I still love it.


Yeah! Apparently it's been played so much worldwide that it's as if its been played on repeat since its release back in 1983
- sort of like the idea that a plane takes off somewhere in the world every 7 seconds...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Luke688 said:


>


The one that I adore.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Today is not Friday but,
I cant wait. Its 80s new wave..
















This is probably going to be my favourite thread.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

EastWinds said:


>


I can't go for that noooo no, no can do! :boogie



Brasilia said:


> Yeah! Apparently it's been played so much worldwide that it's as if its been played on repeat since its release back in 1983
> - sort of like the idea that a plane takes off somewhere in the world every 7 seconds...


Damn.  I did not realize that.






This song is so good.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One of my favorite songs of the 80s.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Screw it, I'm sure its friday somewhere!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

^ Still as relevant today as it was 30 years ago...


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

^ One of my favourite Ska tracks of all time that one, good choice.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> ^ One of my favourite Ska tracks of all time that one, good choice.


Thanks! 

Another 80's ska hit:


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Jumping scenes..


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Its Friday, everyone!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Famous said:


>


Odd and awesome pick ! :clap


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

Time for some Talking Heads


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I love this part of 80s too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Can somebody post some videos of Morrissey and The Smiths for me please? It'll put a smile on my face. I don't know how you people get the whole video to show up in your post. I can post the link, but that's it. I want the actual video to like show up.


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

mark101 said:


>


Thank you very much! As you can tell by my profile picture I am a fan lol


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

I tried uploading "Someone's Calling" by Modern English. Wouldn't work and I'm getting mad so I'm writing the song out. That's my contribution. Many people only think of "I Melt With You" as Modern English's best and only song. No. Someone's Calling is my favorite.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nice thread.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

One of my all time favourites.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

mark101 said:


>


Nice song. =]


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Kon Kan - I beg your pardon

Dead or Alive - Brand new lover

Belouis Some - Animal magic

Depeche Mode - Everything counts & Enjoy the silence

Book of love - I touch roses

New order - True faith & Bizarre love triangle 

This thread makes me want to go out to Etro Lounge tonight :boogie


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

Had a big crush on Pat Benatar when I was a kid.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some more classic detroit


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a bit more rap and hip hop


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mark101 said:


>


good old debbie


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

THIS THREAD.....


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

mark101 said:


>


i bloody love you mark101


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Bump

Best Survivor song ever :


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

(sorry if any of these have been posted already):






The Cure spam (warning: feels):



















































/Cure Spam











I need to stop doing this in threads >.<


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

not nuff metal.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

The most soppy song in the history of ever ...


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

always starting over said:


>


Yes.:yes


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Borophyll said:


> The Cars - Drive
> 
> i see my sister in that video every time :|


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

*INXS - Don't Change*


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Christian S said:


> One of my all time favourites. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Had to be done


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Instead of posting bands which noone will care about but me, I'll post my first idol(which is a little disturbing)


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Goddamn, this song is amazing.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

The Jam - Start





Big Country-In A Big Country


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

mixtape said:


> Big Country-In A Big Country


Right on !

This band is so underrated, way more than one hit wonders...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Hands down the best guitar solo in a disco song


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Incompl said:


>


:clap


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

The English Beat


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

* Simple Minds - Alive And Kicking *


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaax said:


>


It's only Monday--too long to wait until Friday... Besides, I see that I'm not the first person to break the rules anyway, lol. So that makes it okay. 

I've always loved this song, but never had any idea what it was called or who sang it, so thanks.

I'll see your Blue Monday (and hey--it IS Monday!) and raise you a City Boy Blues, from when Mötley Crüe had some serious hair.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Spandau ballet - Gold


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Come on Eileen! By Dexys Midnight Runners

Maniac by Michael Sembello 


Let's Hear It For the boy by Deniece Williams


Missing You by John Waite 


I Wanna Dance with Somebody by Whitney Houston 


Dirty Diana by Michael Jackson 


It's Still Rock and Roll to me by Billy Joel


Jessie's girl by Rick Springfield 


I Want to Know What Love Is by Foreigner 


(I just) Died in Your Arms by Cutting Crew 


The Power of Love by Huey Lewis & The News 


Looks like I just made myself a little playlist  haha there are way too many good hits of the 80s, the list could go on and on and onnnnn.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Northern Lights said:


> :clap


OMG, Saxon - Denim and Leather! :yay *hugs you* :high5 Be my fwend, Northern Lights. (There really needs to be a bang your head icon!!!)

I couldn't decide on which MSG song off this album/cd. I like them all, so here goes...


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

Check this out guys ! This is real music!






#Fck vevo


----------



## myhalo123 (Nov 18, 2009)

Probably posted already and 1979, but I don't care! I am a rebel and I like...


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

It would be remiss of me to post in an 80s thread tonight and not post the song my signature came from. And to not say why I chose it. Don't listen to those who want to make you feel inferior, odd or defective. Easier said than done--I struggle myself, obviously. But try to like and accept your unique self. So many of us are here because we haven't. Because of bullying. Because of hurtful words. Because we took them too much to heart and they haunt us still today. But, if you listen to fools, the mob rules.






There's a chance the lyrics to this and the message behind it could tick some people off. I'll take that chance. I like the song. I like the thoughts behind it. Even on days when I feel like "the victim."






But because I'm not used to being all philosophical and stuff...






And now for something completely different...








anonomousey said:


> THIS THREAD.....


Ikr! I don't think I ever went through the whole thread before, just a page or two back. What a goldmine.



mark101 said:


>


Love that song.



mark101 said:


>


Both of these are great.



always starting over said:


>


Makes me feel like dancin'...


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## TheSeeker (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Led Zep thread made me wanna hear these:


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Total funky late 80s debauchery.


















TheSeeker said:


>


There's so much I like about this song. I was actually gonna post it in the 10 Songs thread as one of the "One Hit Wonders" the other day. I completely forgot about this 80s thread.


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

Had this in my head all week.


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

linkie?


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

sandy marton *People from Ibiza*

*



*


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

That opening scream.






That ending scream. 
I like this video.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Technically not 80s (early 90s, close enough,) but I'm having a cute lead singer moment, so I'mma put this up here anyway, lol. Dat smile, dat voice, and dat ending: kiss, pop, laugh, dimples. *dies* (I can even forgive the wacky batik shirt.)






And who doesn't love when musicians play guitar and bass with Makita drills?






Still having the hot lead singer moment. (At least this IS from the 80s.) Such a shame about his whole autoerotic asphyxiation thing. What a waste. RIP.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

some classic house from mr fingers circa 1987. (song title is no indication of what the song is about lol);




another classic club track;


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Kajagoogoo-too shy


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Haven't seen this movie in the longest.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

~reminiscing tiem~

I had this on vinyl when I was a kid and listened to it over and over and over and over while dancing in the livingroom






/still love it


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

I've forgotten if I've posted certain songs in here or not, and I'm too much of a lazybutt to go through each page and look, so screw it. If I make a repost or two, so be it, lol.

_ *I really need to take the lyrics of this song to heart*_
















I love Scorpions harmonies, but I never realized until tonight how unimaginative their drummer is. I'm trying not to notice the boring drumming, (as if I could do better, lol) and failing. Still lovin' the songs, though.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Better them than me on this first one... :teeth

































mixtape said:


>


^ This is a great song.



ravens said:


>


^ So is this.



Justmeandmyguitar said:


>


^ And this.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

tbyrfan said:


>





ravens said:


>


always liked those songs as a kid, my parents used to listen to quite a bit of phil collins.

classic dance;






love this, by the guys that later went on to create future sound of london


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## DavidSwan23 (Aug 21, 2013)

Safety dance


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

It's technically not Friday anymore but oh well.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Okay, just kidding. 

Awe heck, I'm sure this one's been on here already, but...


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Probably the most 80s of 80s music videos:


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Daniel Ash has a nice voice.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Did I post this before in the other 80s thread... Can't remember.






Slowly morphing into a gothic stereotype the sequel..

(was recorded in 89 so I'm counting it ;P)








> I'm 2 years and old and i listen to this music, other kids of my age listen to winnie pooh and **** like that. I'm in the wrong generation.﻿


Mildly amusing. Seriously though they need to stop...


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

McFly said:


>


 I always loved this one. The lyrics are somewhat creepy but it's really a beautiful song. Unlike some of the 80s pop stars, George Michael can really sing and has an amazing voice.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I always loved this one. The lyrics are somewhat creepy but it's really a beautiful song. Unlike some of the 80s pop stars, George Michael can really sing and has an amazing voice.


I like the opening and end when it sounds like he used an oriental or arabic scale on a wind instrument synthesizer which gave it that haunting sound.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Oooh yas 80's music, gonna get my groove on.


























I would have included prince but none of his stuff is on youtube


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------

